# Chainsaw winch



## Popeye1 (Mar 18, 2010)

I know there are several threads on chainsaw winches and quite a bit of mixed review. 
I have been wanting one for a while now, but can't justify paying out for one as I would probably use it about 2-3 times a year. You know, a log or two for the mill and maybe getting an elk out in the fall.
Anyone ever built one? or at least tried to build one. It seems pretty easy, I would just need to buy the gears, and build frame etc. I have an old 60cc chainsaw I got for free and runs great.
Anyone have plans or schematics? 
Thanks, just thought I would ask.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 18, 2010)

Popeye1 said:


> I know there are several threads on chainsaw winches and quite a bit of mixed review.
> I have been wanting one for a while now, but can't justify paying out for one as I would probably use it about 2-3 times a year. You know, a log or two for the mill and maybe getting an elk out in the fall.
> Anyone ever built one? or at least tried to build one. It seems pretty easy, I would just need to buy the gears, and build frame etc. I have an old 60cc chainsaw I got for free and runs great.
> Anyone have plans or schematics?
> Thanks, just thought I would ask.



I was going to go look at an old one today. . . It's a Homelite branded one, and the guy said it has an old Homey PH.

I've always wanted to try and build one myself. . . I think with one to work from, it would be fairly easy.


----------



## Dayto (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a Lewis (Fixed Cable winch) and a Capstain(You just do 1 wrap with regular rope its a friction pull) I use mine for hunting and for skidding . They actually work pretty damn good , I have a 2100 Husky Power the Lewis , and a 034 on the other.


----------



## Popeye1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> I was going to go look at an old one today. . . It's a Homelite branded one, and the guy said it has an old Homey PH.
> 
> I've always wanted to try and build one myself. . . I think with one to work from, it would be fairly easy.



Let me know if you do end up getting it. I have been looking for some detailed pictures, but haven't found anything that is very good.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 18, 2010)

Popeye1 said:


> Let me know if you do end up getting it. I have been looking for some detailed pictures, but haven't found anything that is very good.



Will do. . . I'm sure it's a chain driven setup. If I do get it, I'll want to covert it to direct rim drive like the newer Lewis's.


----------



## Popeye1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Will do. . . I'm sure it's a chain driven setup. If I do get it, I'll want to covert it to direct rim drive like the newer Lewis's.



I was hoping for a direct drive too. I hear its a lot less of a mess than having to leave your oiler on.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 18, 2010)

Popeye1 said:


> I was hoping for a direct drive too. I hear its a lot less of a mess than having to leave your oiler on.



Even with the chain setup, I was unaware you wanted the oiler working. . . Without friction from a guide bar, oil should not be a necessity?

Think about a pedal bike or motorbike setup. . . No oil there.

I'd just WD-40 the chain and go to winching.


----------



## Popeye1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Even with the chain setup, I was unaware you wanted the oiler working. . . Without friction from a guide bar, oil should not be a necessity?
> 
> Think about a pedal bike or motorbike setup. . . No oil there.
> 
> I'd just WD-40 the chain and go to winching.



Good point. Feel free to PM me if you get pictures of the winch, especially if you start building your own.

I haven't looked into it much, but I was wondering if you could rob the gears off of a hand crank winch. Although they would probably wear fast.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 18, 2010)

Popeye1 said:


> Good point. Feel free to PM me if you get pictures of the winch, especially if you start building your own.
> 
> I haven't looked into it much, but I was wondering if you could rob the gears off of a hand crank winch. Although they would probably wear fast.



Yeah, not sure how they're put together?


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 18, 2010)

You need several steps down from the speed of the chainsaw motor and your final few steps should be muti-planet planetary gearsets. This way they can be small and lightweight and handle the load.

When I rebuilt my brothers automatic trans I saved out a few planetary assmblies and with a couple of other gears and some welding I'll have myself a chainsaw winch that will pull a barn. LOL



Mr. HE


----------



## joesawer (Mar 19, 2010)

I worked for a company that had a brush crew that had a lewis winch that they over used almost daily. 
It had a spur gear that went where the sprocket normally goes to drive the winch.
They where killing the spur gear and clutch assembly pretty often. 
I got drafted into helping fix it and figured out that the thing spent lot of time idling and did not have the oiler providing any lube for the clutch bearing and when it failed the spur gear carried the load for a little while. Then every thing from the clutch bearing to the spur gear got trashed.

So if you use one, make sure you lube the clutch bearing often. Even though it is a pain to unbolt the winch to get to it.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 19, 2010)

joesawer said:


> I worked for a company that had a brush crew that had a lewis winch that they over used almost daily.
> It had a spur gear that went where the sprocket normally goes to drive the winch.
> They where killing the spur gear and clutch assembly pretty often.
> I got drafted into helping fix it and figured out that the thing spent lot of time idling and did not have the oiler providing any lube for the clutch bearing and when it failed the spur gear carried the load for a little while. Then every thing from the clutch bearing to the spur gear got trashed.
> ...



The saw oiler does not flow any oil to the clutch bearing. If the saw is left idling much then the bearing needs to be greased every day or two. Letting any saw idle for long periods of time is never a good idea. Unless the saw is sitting on a nest of angry bees.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 19, 2010)

2dogs said:


> The saw oiler does not flow any oil to the clutch bearing. If the saw is left idling much then the bearing needs to be greased every day or two. Letting any saw idle for long periods of time is never a good idea. Unless the saw is sitting on a nest of angry bees.



Haha been there..


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 19, 2010)

If you have to leave your saw on an angry nest of bees you want it to be a very smoky old saw. 




Mr. HE


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 19, 2010)

I dropped a non running saw on top of a big nest. After about 15 minutes and numerous failed attempts at retrieving the saw,( I was getting hit bad every time I got within 30 feet) boss man comes up on his d5 and asked me what the hell I was doing. I told him the bees had my saw. So his 2 fake hipped, waddling slow ass mozies up to the saw, bends down to get it, mozies back to me and throws the saw at me, completely unharmed. Man I felt like a big ##### after that:censored:

Then again, that man could show you up in just about any category in the woods, especially when it comes to skidders and butt clenching situations.. 

They seem to disburse much quicker when the saw is running..


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 19, 2010)

056 kid said:


> I dropped a non running saw on top of a big nest. After about 15 minutes and numerous failed attempts at retrieving the saw,( I was getting hit bad every time I got within 30 feet) boss man comes up on his d5 and asked me what the hell I was doing. I told him the bees had my saw. So his 2 fake hipped, waddling slow ass mozies up to the saw, bends down to get it, mozies back to me and throws the saw at me, completely unharmed. Man I felt like a big ##### after that:censored:
> 
> Then again, that man could show you up in just about any category in the woods, especially when it comes to skidders and butt clenching situations..
> 
> They seem to disburse much quicker when the saw is running..



I have very good luck with bees. I always walk slowly and breath through my nose. I can walk up to the nest and never get stung. I do wait a few minutes after they have riled up. If a dozer has rip up the nest all bets are off.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 19, 2010)

I was clearing some property one time and down in the gully with a brush saw clearing around utility markers when I upset a huge hornets nest. I made it out with the brush saw and hot-footed up to the top of the hill where the rest of the crew was working. I 'took command' of our trackhoe with the all glass cab and headed back down the hill with that. It was very satisfying to rip that nest out of the side of the hill and totally destroy it. The guys were teasing me about using $40.00 of billable time to kill hornets. lol



Mr. HE


----------



## joesawer (Mar 20, 2010)

2dogs said:


> The saw oiler does not flow any oil to the clutch bearing. If the saw is left idling much then the bearing needs to be greased every day or two. Letting any saw idle for long periods of time is never a good idea. Unless the saw is sitting on a nest of angry bees.





I know the oiler does not provide any oil directly to the bearing. But all of that oil in the bar groove has to go some where when you shut the saw off. Most of it winds up on the ground but a little bit of it winds up behind the E clip and washer that holds the drive sprocket on.
If the oiler is cut off it will never get any oil behind the clip and washer. I have had many saws that I have never greased the bearing and worn out two pistons. In fact I have never greased those bearings on my saws and can only remember one failing.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 21, 2010)

Great. More ####. Reported.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 21, 2010)

joesawer said:


> I know the oiler does not provide any oil directly to the bearing. But all of that oil in the bar groove has to go some where when you shut the saw off. Most of it winds up on the ground but a little bit of it winds up behind the E clip and washer that holds the drive sprocket on.
> If the oiler is cut off it will never get any oil behind the clip and washer. I have had many saws that I have never greased the bearing and worn out two pistons. In fact I have never greased those bearings on my saws and can only remember one failing.



I guess because I run Stihl I don't have all that oil leaking out after I shut my saw off.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 21, 2010)

2dogs said:


> Great. More ####. Reported.




????




Mr. HE


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 21, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The forestry forum had a half dozen Asian pr0n posts a few minutes ago. They have been deleted. Way to go Mods!


----------



## joesawer (Mar 22, 2010)

2dogs said:


> I guess because I run Stihl I don't have all that oil leaking out after I shut my saw off.





Lol. Your Stihl saws don't leave any oil in the bar groove or on the chain. You need to turn your oiler up!

I need some more pics of that little yarder you posted a while back. 
I plan to build a little three drum rig that mounts on a skidsteer and need to steal some ideas.
I hope your son is doing better. Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 22, 2010)

2dogs said:


> The forestry forum had a half dozen Asian pr0n posts a few minutes ago. They have been deleted. Way to go Mods!




Good to know they are gone and fast. I was trying to figure out what had upset ya' 



Mr. HE


----------

